

How to setup lighter, faster & minimal Ubuntu - known
http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-setup-lighter-faster-minimal.html

======
ii
It is now part of a standard server ISO image.

<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download>

press F4 on the first screen and select "Install a minimal virtual machine"

------
sant0sk1
If JeOS (Just enough OS) only runs in virtualization, I'd tend to think of it
more as NeOS.

------
stcredzero
How about Xubuntu? I've set that up in QEMU vitual images, and it runs a _lot_
faster than Ubuntu. Oh, wait, I see. It's for farms of VMWare images. Ever
mind.

------
globalrev
Ah how timely I was just going to install Ubuntu on Vmware.

------
albertcardona
Minimal ubuntu includes gnome? That is way overkill.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
JeOS itself does not even include an X server. It's designed for farms of
virtual machines. I think it would be a slick platform to run on ec2 but
Amazon supplies their own kernel images. My guess is that the article poster
just wants a small Ubuntu to run on their local box, but doesn't feel
comfortable using a pure command-line interface.

